# Silverfish infestation in the attic



## edta1 (May 20, 2011)

1st let me describe the house. It's a 2 flat with a basement and attic. Our house is unevenly heated. If the first floor is 70oF, 2nd floor might be in the upper 70os. Basement might be in the upper 60os. I don't think our house is overly humid, however we are noticing drywall cracks and nail pops (house too dry?). 

We usually don't see silverfish on the 1st floor. 2nd floor is where we see the most, mostly in the bathroom and our bedroom (next to the bathroom). 

I've read the websites about silverfish and what they like, etc. etc. I think they are coming from the attic since that's the only place I can't really treat. We just got new insulation blown in and I don't want to disturb the new insulation. 

What do I do? Remove the insulation and get everything sprayed? I think they are hiding between the insulation and the 2nd floor ceiling drywall. 

Please advise. Any comments/questions/advise is appreciated.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Usually you find them around places like basements and crawlspaces, where there is moisture. Your only thing to do now, is hire an exterminator, since they will have better chemicals and know where to hit them, to get rid of the infestation. Homeowners usually do not have access to the chemicals that exterminators use, unless you have a local exterminator shop, not a national like Sentinal & Terminex, that you can walk into and buy the same stuff they use, or go to a farm & home store to get the stuff that is used on farms, which is better than stuff like Raid, etc.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Any real exterminator is going to use a product with Boric acid in it.
Any hardware store, Lowes, Home Depot and even Wal-Mart carry Roach Away. It's 95% boric acid. It dehydrate them not poisons them.
A simple duster can be used to apply it.
http://www.domyownpestcontrol.com/bellow-hand-duster-p-106.html


----------



## edta1 (May 20, 2011)

gregzoll said:


> Usually you find them around places like basements and crawlspaces, where there is moisture. Your only thing to do now, is hire an exterminator, since they will have better chemicals and know where to hit them, to get rid of the infestation. Homeowners usually do not have access to the chemicals that exterminators use, unless you have a local exterminator shop, not a national like Sentinal & Terminex, that you can walk into and buy the same stuff they use, or go to a farm & home store to get the stuff that is used on farms, which is better than stuff like Raid, etc.


O we have mold up in the attic too because of inadequate venting. We got that fixed though. New soffits and baffles. Do you think the exterminator will take a peek under the insulation? I think it's 16" of insulation.


----------



## silversport (Feb 4, 2012)

My experience with exterminators for nuisance pests like silverfish is that they'll want to set you up with an ongoing treatment plan that focuses on treating the living space. 

There are websites taht sell pro-grade pesticides to many states. I use one to do my own pest control. Believe they sell a silverfish bait packet that you can scatter throughout the attic.

I agree with above, though, a pro would know when, where, and how to treat.


----------



## edta1 (May 20, 2011)

silversport said:


> My experience with exterminators for nuisance pests like silverfish is that they'll want to set you up with an ongoing treatment plan that focuses on treating the living space.
> 
> There are websites taht sell pro-grade pesticides to many states. I use one to do my own pest control. Believe they sell a silverfish bait packet that you can scatter throughout the attic.
> 
> I agree with above, though, a pro would know when, where, and how to treat.


Thanks, I'll look at those sites. Would you remove the insulation and take a peek? Throw a few pesticides/baits underneath? Would these baits and traps work if the silverfish is under the insulation?


----------

